
Mt. Gox emergency maintenance despite "market cool down" halt - dfc
https://mtgox.com/trade
======
mckoss
They implied they might take some servers down to add more to their cluster.

~~~
dfc
How can someone "imply" an emergency maintenance? That would make it a planned
maintenance. The servers were supposed to be operational so that people could
change/place orders before trading resumes.

~~~
commentzorro
It's like "emergency surgery." Your doctor can say, "We're scheduling you for
emergency surgery in two days or that aneurism could burst and kill you. In
the mean time don't so anything stressful."

So the emergency maintenance is maintenance that, if put off, could result in
the complete collapse of the system so better to do it right away and have an
annoying but hopefully brief impact.

------
mcantelon
Great how they have nothing on their home page to indicate this.

~~~
wmf
That's because the emergency maintenance is now over. This is one reason why I
am opposed to posting short outages to HN; they tend to be over before the
story falls off the front page.

~~~
mcantelon
During the emergency maintenance the homepage had no status info. The price at
the top of the homepage was the last price before trading stopped.

